# My other pregnant Gup



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

SO I had a few pregnant fish in my 10 gal, and yes I watch them carefully but the one guppy still hasn't given birth. Honestly I thought she'd be the FIRST to pop. It took me quiet surprise that she wasnt the one giving birth. The other gup was no where NEAR as big as she is. So I decided to take the other moms out for now. See if that helps. The temp is about 79. I am worried because she is so fat! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW! 35 fry! nice goin GL!


----------



## fry_forever! (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope, you're doing great, just leave as is!


----------

